
Consumer Reports Finds Numerous Home Routers Lack Basic Security Protections - ohjeez
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20190806/08330542727/consumer-reports-finds-numerous-home-routers-lack-even-basic-security-protections.shtml
======
bradknowles
So, TechDirt can’t figure out the difference between UDP and UPnP?

That doesn’t bode well for TechDirt.

